# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  السر وراء صمود فرقة الامل

## رياض عباس بخيت

*السر الحقيقي وراء صمود لاعبي الامل هو عدم اعطاء فرصة للجلافيط  لاختراق اي لاعب من الامل ورشوتة 
*توقف الدعم من كبير الجلافيط السابق 
* ممكن يكون المادة المنشطة التي جلبها قارورة غير سليمة او مدتها منتهية
:JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah:
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*قبل المباراة 

قام نادى الامل بعمل نفرة لكل جمهور عطبرة فى كل الاحيا 

بمكبرات الصوت 

كان عدد الجمهور خارج الملعب اكثر بكثير من الجمهور الذى تمكن من دخول الملعب 

معسكر الامل كان تحت حراسة مشددة 

تعليمات صارمة للاعبى الامل بالرد المباشر لاى استفزاز من قبل اللاعب شلاليت 

مع وعد بتكملة تاديبه خارج الملعب 


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ان شا الله يكون تم تأديبة خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اخشى ان يكون الصمود الذى يسبق العاصفه..على فكرة التعادل ده مريب جدا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اخشى ان يكون الصمود الذى يسبق العاصفه..على فكرة التعادل ده مريب جدا



الأمل لو لعب لعبو القدام المريخ كان فاز ولكن كعادة كل الفرق أسد علي وقدام الهليل نعامة
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*الامل لو عايز يفوز كان فاز لكن هناك  شئ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا جماعة الامل ما قصر وموقفه فى روليت الدورى مطمئن فكان ممكن يعمل زى بعض الفرق مع الهليل 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*خير وبركة .. بس نحنا نكسب باقي اللاربع مباريات
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*ركبو معانا فى سرج واحد
بهذيمتين وتعادل واحد
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

ركبو معانا فى سرج واحد
بهذيمتين وتعادل واحد



والحشاش يملأ شبكته ...
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اخشى ان يكون الصمود الذى يسبق العاصفه..على فكرة التعادل ده مريب جدا



يابرينسيسه ماتخافى ولا مريب ولاحاجه
اياهو مستوى الفرقه الزرقاء 

لكن برضو ماعرفتو لى سر النكسه فى عطبره

:2uge4p4:



*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله الصفافصي لو سمع بالتعادل المحلي ده ل.............
(الباقي خليهو.........)
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					


لكن برضو ماعرفتو لى سر النكسه فى عطبر





أبت  تمسك......
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شئ شنو يااخوانا الامل ادى بجسارة شديدة لو دخلت الكورة الهد الاخيرة كنت قلتو عنو شعر
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قبل المباراة كنت بتناقش مع جلفوطي قلت ليهو والله اتمناها تعادلية حتى لا ندخل مباراة الهلال بفرصتين وقد كان!!


*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*سر تفوق الامل  هو اللاعب مجدى امبده الذى اعتبره النجم الاول فى اللقاء لانه لعب 
بكل فدائيه لانه عرف كيف يتعامل مع شلاليت وبمبا ولعب مثل لعبهم
العين بالعين والسن بالسن واجمل لقطه فى المباره عندما لكم سادومبا
فى وجهه نحن لانشجع مثل هذه اللعبات لكن مع هؤلاء الجلافيط ده ابسط
حاجه
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*الأمل لو لقي واحد زي كروجر الكنفدرالية ما بتكفيه، فريق من الطيش بنافس الأن علي التالت
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*مباراتنا مع أهلي مدني × مدني أهم مباراه لينا في الدوره التانيه للدوري 
واجب علينا دعم اللاعبين في التمارين والوقفه القويه معهم بالتشجيع المتواصل ويا حبذا لو رجعنا لي أيام التجهيز للنفرات لروابط المشجعين وبوستات الاستنفار

يا رياض الناس ديل بكابرو ساااااي وماشه معاهم بي حاجات كتيره (معروفه) وبرضو كتير من الحظ وشطارة أداره ( سابقه )
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*ده كله مابهمنا .. حتى باقى مباريات المريخ مابتهمنا الا كورة الهليل دايرين نهزمهم بااكتر من هدفين
*

----------


## sonstar

*ياجماعة الخير الهلال اذا اتهزم من كل فرق الممتاز مافارقه معاهو بس مايتغلب من المريخ دي معروفه
بس اهم شئ سوره البقرة يجب ان تكون شغاله في الاستاد ومع الاعبين في معسكرهم وفي النادي اهم شئ
*

----------


## ajaj76

*السر الحقيقي إنه الحرس شلبي بااااااااع  شالوهو برة التشكيلة ولعب مكانه الشفت محمد آدم 
شلبي أو حصالة صلاح إدريس الشهيرة كان مدخل الجلافيط للفوز في كل الفرق التي لعب بها سواء مع الأمل أو غيره من الأندية التي سبق له اللعب في صفوفها مثل حي العرب ويا خوفي أن يكون عملها فينا لما كان بيلعب في المريخ .
الأمل إكتشف هذا الأمر متأخراً لكن أن تأتي متأخراً خير من أن لا تأتي أبداً
                        	*

----------

